# ? on crystal clear headlamps



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

What is the difference from my stock '99 headlamps to the crystal clears from luispeed.com, other than the H4 bulb? Is the lens different? My lenses were dull and I used Blue Magic to clean them a bit. Can anyone post a comparison pic so I can tell the difference. Also a night pic of the h4 would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is the ones that are on my site










here is the one from the 99..

you see that loops on the 99.. it only goes well with a 99 center bar grill while mine is more like a crystal version of the 95 styles using brighter bulbs and H4.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

also they have the verticle lines molded into the lens like some "jdm" lights and they are missing the 3 annoying nubs............over all its the same just a cleaner look. and even though it is missing the cutouts that line up with the solid grill on the 99 it still looks ok. mike young has the halos with the bar grill and unless you own a sentra you wont notice it :thumbup:
just to show you how the solid lights look with the bar grill, this is not the light lui sells....or anyone sells for that matter because they are discontinued (true projectors)


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

So can I get the h4 bulbs in my lenes, if I buy the harness or would it be easier to buy the clears. I do like the way the 99s loop with the grill, but I would like to use a h4 bulb instead of the stock one. If there is anything else I can do, any suggestions would be appriciated. Thanks

P.S. I don't like the halos, so that won't be an option, unless they make 1 pieces in the future.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ynot21 said:


> So can I get the h4 bulbs in my lenes, if I buy the harness or would it be easier to buy the clears. I do like the way the 99s loop with the grill, but I would like to use a h4 bulb instead of the stock one. If there is anything else I can do, any suggestions would be appriciated. Thanks
> 
> P.S. I don't like the halos, so that won't be an option, unless they make 1 pieces in the future.


hmm are h4 bulbs differant (as in brightness?) compaired to 9007?
and yea the halos blow that was just to compair the shape (and those arnt halos they are the real deal projectors.......they dont even have helos in them :thumbup: )


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you wont be able to use the h4 in your stock for in my opinion even if u wire a h4 into it the bulb clips etc jes wont fit properly in there.

they do make 1 peice headlights for b14 but they require some custom work done to it.. the are called the exalta headlights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

edit double post.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Click on this for more details regarding the one piece headlights
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=77111


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Click on this for more details regarding the one piece headlights
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=77111


VERY EXPENSIVE does not mix well with POOR COLLEGE STUDENT. I didn't see any prices up there but from what I read they are probably over my budget. Thanks for the info. I might just buy the clears.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ynot21 said:


> VERY EXPENSIVE does not mix well with POOR COLLEGE STUDENT. I didn't see any prices up there but from what I read they are probably over my budget. Thanks for the info. I might just buy the clears.


thats a good way to go they also make the "stealths" have some black in them they are pretty cool too. they are still unclear on how much modding is needed to get the one pieces to fit :thumbup:


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I think I am going to get the clears along with the clear corners. Maybe later, if I don't like how they look with my grill, I'll get that Syndicate grill.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I just installed my crystal clear headlights and the lights were real dim-couldnt see shit, i just replaced them with some MTEC Blue bulbs and they got brighter, but it looks to be dimmer than they should. They are dimmer than my stcok headlights with Silverstars installed. Also when I turn on my headlights the icon for the high beams come on, but the icon is dimmed, so then I turn on my brights and the icon for the brights come on as they should. My friend said it may be a wiring problem.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

esco2k2 said:


> I just installed my crystal clear headlights and the lights were real dim-couldnt see shit, i just replaced them with some MTEC Blue bulbs and they got brighter, but it looks to be dimmer than they should. They are dimmer than my stcok headlights with Silverstars installed. Also when I turn on my headlights the icon for the high beams come on, but the icon is dimmed, so then I turn on my brights and the icon for the brights come on as they should. My friend said it may be a wiring problem.


sounds like a wiring problem.. make sure you spliced your wires into the right areas of the new harness and also the MTEC bulbs are a big disappointment for bright bulbs.. i used them b4 and what a waste of my cash.. the XD5 5800 from global premier are pretty nice seen them on a few customers car and looks pretty good.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, what we did to install the headlights is we cut the stock harness and spliced the h4 harness to the stock headlight wires. Is this correct?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes make sure the high beam wire goes to the right port and the ground and low beam etc.. if u did wire it correctly then try testing your wires to see if u got enough juice etc or if it jes old etc..


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

the same thing happened to me when I installed my headlights. you have the hi/low/ground mixed up. I bought my headlights from GregV like two years ago, they came in factory nissan boxes with a bunch of chineese or japaneese writing all over them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

your picture dont show up :redx:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

does for me, then and now


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> the same thing happened to me when I installed my headlights. you have the hi/low/ground mixed up.


I had one wired correct and the other wired wrong so one was bright one was regular and then vice versa when I switched to brights.


----------

